# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  درخواست تمپلت Help Desk برای Sharepoint 2013 ??

## Heidari66

درخواست تمپلت Help Desk برای Sharepoint 2013 ??

سلام
اگر کسی این تمپلت رو داره لطفا بزاره
ممنون

----------


## Heidari66

کسی نداره؟!  :ناراحت:

----------


## aMiR.ESF

منظرتون از تمپلت دقیقا چیه؟

----------

